# Alkee departed for the "Rainbow Bridge"



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Dear sweet Alkitotle=Devon word menaing "silly elf", aka Alkee aka "Lambie" departed the afternoon of Oct. 2nd  She was born on July 2, 2004 --- really middle aged and too young to die. She succumbed to diabetes that was diagnosed the last week of July. After a month she declined gradually, but then more rapidly losing weight, and on Tues. Oct. 6th refused all food and only drank water and then near the end would not drink that. I'm too heartbroken to say more....she was my "heart" cat. My husband and I will miss her terribly, as will her half-brother Zuba. 

Alkee is the white one in my avatar.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ami,
I'm so sorry...:'(
Alkee was blessed to have someone who cared so much about her, she had a chance to know Love, and a warm hearth, and home...
Blessed Be, Alkee! Say Hello to our Heart kitties, when you arrive at the Bridge... 
You'll have your own Ray of Sunshine, and many, many new friends...♡♡♡
(((HUGS))) for you Ami...
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your precious Alkee.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy.. It's so hard. Been there way too often myself.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss of Alkee. He was so lucky to have a family who loved him so much and you are lucky to have many wonderful memories he made and left you with. Run free Alkee and enjoy the bridge and hugs to you Ami


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. I have been there and they are our babies, so it is not easy. So so sorry


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Ami, 

I am so very sorry. I know how devastating of a loss this is  

You are in my thoughts,

Hugs,

Judy


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for you.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, no! I am so very sorry,.... May your heart kitty, Alkee, rest in peace. It is always a shock to lose a younger cat,  
Gentle hugs for you as your heart grieves


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no, I'm shocked and saddened to hear this. I'm very sorry for your loss.
Run free at the bridge, little Alkee, healthy and whole once more.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your heartfelt words; it eases the pain of losing Alkee. 

It never seems to get easier, and I've lost quite a few cats over the years. It had been 11 years since my last Manx died. Zuba has become a little depressed and is spending a lot of his time by himself sleeping, which isn't like him. I've already started to look for another Devon, but the waiting lists for a kitten are long and there aren't very many breeders in my area. I went to a local shelter, but none there really "spoke" to me, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ah, poor Zuba, he's mourning? I've watched that here and it is heartbreaking to see. It takes time to get through, just like with us... time time time. Continued love and more time. 

I'd not go rushing around to find "a replacement" (which you already know you cannot do), just let life even out and recover a bit.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry catloverami. I remember how committed you were to learning how to give the insulin shots in order to help Alkee. What a beautiful kitty, with such a sweet little face! Sending hugs, and head scratches to Zuba.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I found a Devon breeder who has offered me a 3 month old kittty, but she doesn't want to release for another 6-8 wks as she is small for her age, and will need to be spayed before she releases her.....Hope to have a look-see at her next week to see how she plays with other cats and if she will interact with me and my husband. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Vee (Oct 1, 2015)

Sending hugs your way. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh Ami, I am so, _so _very sorry to hear about the loss of your heart kitty Alkee.  I hope your new kitten works out, I know how much a new baby can help heal a broken heart. It never replaces them, but it does help us move forward and heal.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

We did not get the first little girl kitty after all, because she showed no interest in me, but I did get a blue and white male Devon neuter kitty who chose me, called Fitty Pisky, on Oct. 29th. Unfortunately, he came down with ringworm 2 wks. after we had him, but by Christmas he wasn't having any more outbreaks. We isolated him for a good part of the time in a bathroom in our loft. After an early morning bathroom break, I let Fitty come in bed with me. He was lying on my right side at waist level and then started chewing and pulling buttons on my PJs, so I rolled on my back and he snuggled up under my right armpit. I was just relaxing before I had to get up listening to music on the radio when I felt a cat walk a couple of steps on the bed near my feet on my left, then I felt the duvet be snugged against my left thigh. There was some weight to it. I thought I had left the door open and that Zuba had come in but I hadn't. It felt like a cat snugged up beside my left thigh for several minutes, and then it was gone. The down duvet has no weight to it, and I'm sure it was "Alkee" in spirit that came to visit me, because that is where she was just before she died. I knew that morning she was dying and was very sad and crying, and she was lying in that same spot, but then dragged herself up to my face to butt me on my cheek, as if it say "don't cry". Shortly afterward, she jumped off the bed and dragged herself around the perimeter of the bedroom and then settle under a small chest of drawers. I left her there undisturbed while I went downstairs to get some breakfast and when I returned she was comatose. So I brought her to the sofa in the living room where I could observe her and sit beside her. Through the rest of the day she flitted in our out of unconsciousness (often with her legs moving as if she was running) and then around 4 pm, she died. I think this morning Alkee came back just to say she is OK, as I still miss her even with my sweet lovable Fitty. She is the second cat I've had that has come back for a brief visit after her death. One of my beloved Manx girls gave me two visits. Is there life after death for cats? I truly believe there is, and that we will see them again in the spiritual world.


----------

